# Is there a best day to check in?



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 29, 2012)

Usually, when i book my weeks i search and try to find a Saturday check-in this allows me to pack up friday night after work(no need to take that day off work) and drive through the night and get there early saturday morning....

But while thinking about it, this 'limits' my weekend time at the resort, i check out friday night/saturday morning, so it's more of a 'weekday' stay...If i was checking in on Friday, i would have Saturday & Sunday and all the activities available those days hit right away and i could take it slow the rest of the time...checking in on Sunday means i would have friday & saturday hit at the end of the trip, so it would be the most memorable...

So, what days do you usually strive to check in?


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 29, 2012)

I always go for Saturdays because its cheaper to fly on Saturdays.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Mar 29, 2012)

*I look for Friday check-in's*

The majority of the time I am looking for Friday check-in, simply because that will allow me to always go for at LEAST 2 days, with the possibilty of more.  Saturday check-in's kind of pooch each weekend as you can not stay for a full weekend on either end.

Lately, I have been looking at Sunday check-ins as well.  Not as nice as Friday if I am not staying the whole week.  This way I can call the resort and let them know I have a reservation for the week, but won't check in until the Thursday or Friday.

Of course, depending on other factors (the above considers shorter drives) then I will look at Saturdays.  I have never found Saturdays to be less expensive for flying myself, but have not done a lot of it so far.  It really depends on how long I am staying, and where the resort is.


----------



## K&PFitz (Mar 29, 2012)

We have usually looked for Saturday check-ins.  This is especially true when headed to Orlando for the reason you mention, Ride.  We pack up after work on a Friday, drive through the night, and 16 hours later we're there.  

However, this winter, when headed to Puerto Vallarta, we had a hard time finding a flight that had the right combination of low fare, short layover, and decent departure times.  We ended up with a Thursday check-in.

(Actually, it ended up being a Friday check-in because AA couldn't get the engines started on the antique MD-80, but that's another story.)


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 29, 2012)

gandalf252002 said:


> I have never found Saturdays to be less expensive for flying myself, but have not done a lot of it so far.



The two cheapest days of the week to fly are Wed/Sat.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 29, 2012)

If there is a choice of check in date and I think the renter (or me if I will be using) will be more likely to come from a driving distance of 5 hours or less, I like to book a Friday. That way after a half day at work I can cut out early pick the kids up an hour early from school (still counts as a full day) and be on my way before traffic and check in by 7-8pm and start a nice week.  Friday check-ins are also important if I am planning a split week and have part of the reservation have a full weekend.  Fridays are also nice if I think I may only be able to use a Fri-Sun or Fri-Mon or Tuesday of a week.

 If its a long drive or most likely a plane ride Saturday is often preferred.  Sunday is ok too and sometimes if you know that certain more desirable buildings are tied to certain days that may influence check in choice.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 29, 2012)

I prefer Saturdays, as flights are usually cheaper and more open, but as many of the resorts I prefer tend to be high demand / low supply,  I take what is availible.  When I was single, I did prefer having weekend nights to hit the nightspots, but since I have been married, that is no longer a factor.


----------



## jhac007 (Mar 29, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> I prefer Saturdays, as flights are usually cheaper and more open, but as many of the resorts I prefer tend to be high demand / low supply,  I take what is availible.  When I was single, I did prefer having weekend nights to hit the nightspots, but since I have been married, that is no longer a factor.



Before I quit working over a year ago I always tried to get a Sat. check in because it saves a day of vacation.  But now days I prefer Fri. to get the weekend happenings (i.e. farmers market etc.).  I always fly to my resorts and agree Sat. may be cheaper.  However, because of my flexibility, I am after a certain resort and check day does not matter so much any more because I try to go for multiple weeks!

Jim


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 29, 2012)

*Sunday*

I miss two days of Church.  :ignore:


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 29, 2012)

Flight availability and cost determine when I travel. Checkin is a fallout from that. If the TS isn't available, other options are, so I work it out for lowest cost. 

For example, I travel to Vegas on Sunday and back on Wednesday or Thursday since hotels are a lot cheaper than the weekend and the airfare is usually cheaper as well. That's a quirk of Vegas travel but similar quirks exist for other destinations. 

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 29, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I always go for Saturdays because its cheaper to fly on Saturdays.


Last time we flew to Mexico, it was about $200/pp cheaper to fly on Friday vs. Saturday.  I think where the bulk of the air traffic is for vacationers vs. business travelers, Saturday ticket prices are generally higher than other days.

Kurt


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 29, 2012)

We prefer a Sunday or a Monday check-in to give us a full-week end at the resort.


----------



## momeason (Mar 29, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Flight availability and cost determine when I travel. Checkin is a fallout from that. If the TS isn't available, other options are, so I work it out for lowest cost.
> 
> For example, I travel to Vegas on Sunday and back on Wednesday or Thursday since hotels are a lot cheaper than the weekend and the airfare is usually cheaper as well. That's a quirk of Vegas travel but similar quirks exist for other destinations.
> 
> Cheers



Why a hotel/. there are so many Vegas Timeshares available in Last minute, bonus  and get aways.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 29, 2012)

momeason said:


> Why a hotel/. there are so many Vegas Timeshares available in Last minute, bonus  and get aways.



I can get a suite @ The MGM Grand on the Strip for example for $65 a night. No presentation, no "arrangements", full service plus perks. 

I'm happy with that. 

Cheers


----------



## momeason (Mar 29, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> I can get a suite @ The MGM Grand on the Strip for example for $65 a night. No presentation, no "arrangements", full service plus perks.
> 
> I'm happy with that.
> 
> Cheers



Okay, I live far from Vegas. I want to be there a week. Your price is excellent, but I get my week for less per night and have a kitchen. Kitchens are a necessity for me!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 30, 2012)

The best day at some resorts if your staying for a couple of weeks, or maybe even a week is a Friday check in because you can sometimes get better rooms as people check out on Sat or Sun.


----------



## kenie (Mar 30, 2012)

We usually try for Saturday check-ins.
If we are connecting out of Vancouver, we will fly down to Vancouver friday night, grab a hotel and fly out in the morning. Neither of us will miss extra days.
Out of Seattle, we will fly to Van friday morning, connect to Seattle and stay overnight there. The wife will have to miss a day..

Coming back, we-re home Sunday.

For next's years Hawaii trip, it's a Sunday to Sunday so well both miss 1 day extra on the return trip.  But I am not leaving Hawaii a day early.. lol  .


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2012)

My home resort has Wednesday or Saturday checkin and Wednesday has usually been cheaper to fly. My last trip we saved $200 pp on the flight to leave on Tuesday. I just used bonus time for the extra time at the resort. So for me I'm just looking for the cheapest flight and I fill in any extra time I need with bonus time. So I end up spending an extra day or two in Hawaii, Oh darn.


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 30, 2012)

*?? Weekend travel to Europe*



hypnotiq said:


> The two cheapest days of the week to fly are Wed/Sat.



Have you left out an assumption or two here? My most recent checking for flights to Munich and to Malaga from Pittsburgh say it's best to avoid travel on weekends.

Perhaps you intended your comment to apply only to travel within the US?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 30, 2012)

It usually depends on the destination.  However, when I get things close to home, I try to do a Friday check in, in case my husband can't join me for the whole week.  For example, I have an Ocean City week booked in August.  If we end up using it ourselves, he can drive down on Friday with his car and maybe just take Monday off, giving him a long weekend with us.  

If there is no way for us to get in early on check in day, I'd rather get in late and be raring to go first thing.  

In the old days, when Disney points were double on weekends, we would plan on either a Sunday timeshare exchange check in followed by using our DVC points the following Sun to Thurs.  If I could only get DVC points availability prior to our timeshare exchange, I would look for a Friday timeshare exchange check in and, again, use the DVC points for Sun to Thurs night with check out Fri before moving to the timeshare exchange.  Of course, the key was to make sure the timeshare exchange WAS/IS DVC so that there is no actual moving.


----------



## presley (Mar 30, 2012)

I like Friday check in, because then I can plan to be there Fri - Monday.  My favorite local resorts only have Sunday check ins - which I am not a big fan of.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 30, 2012)

bobpark56 said:


> Have you left out an assumption or two here? My most recent checking for flights to Munich and to Malaga from Pittsburgh say it's best to avoid travel on weekends.
> 
> Perhaps you intended your comment to apply only to travel within the US?



I need to learn to put "usually" in m posts, since most people read statements as absolutes. 

Most of the time, flying in the US, I have found it cheaper to fly on Sat than Fri.  My last 3 trips, where I was flexible on day, I booked the days based on flight prices and all 3 of these were cheaper on Sat than Fri. 

SEA->LAX
SEA->OGG
SEA->SJD


----------



## winger (Mar 31, 2012)

One view:

http://www.howtogetcheapairlinetickets.net/cheapest-days-to-fly.html


----------

